# Pakistan will have more nukes than the U.K.?



## DA SWO (Dec 21, 2014)

BLUF: Pakistan overcomes Indias superior military by building as many tactical nukes as possible, and having a very low threshold for usage.
My concern is not an India vs pakistan nuke exchange, but Al-Qaeda or the Taliban getting their hands on a small nuke.


https://medium.com/war-is-boring/pa...re-nukes-than-the-u-k-and-france-e23307efab84


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 21, 2014)

Apparently, we've contributed greatly towards their nuclear security. Wonder why, although they're not willing to add safeguards that we use on our hardware that make surreptitious deployment just make a mess, not a real crater.


----------



## AWP (Dec 22, 2014)

PK is as great a threat to the world, or more, than Iran and North Korea. We have a bully taking our lunch money, yet we still go to his birthday party with a gift.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 23, 2014)

_Billions _in lunch money. And they despise us all the more for it. I find myself wishing they'd try something with those nukes of theirs so I could watch a much-needed regional cleanse.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 28, 2014)

Pakistan isn't dumb enough to either give one up or leave even the slightest chance of one to be captured. Their use of terrorism is a strategic move for them and a nuke would fuck all of that up, not to mention start a war they couldn't control. The various terrorist groups probably wouldn't ask for one, either, because Pakistan would cut them off. IMO.


----------



## pardus (Dec 30, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Pakistan isn't dumb enough to either give one up or leave even the slightest chance of one to be captured. Their use of terrorism is a strategic move for them and a nuke would fuck all of that up, not to mention start a war they couldn't control. The various terrorist groups probably wouldn't ask for one, either, because Pakistan would cut them off. IMO.



When I'm back in civilization I'll find the article about the Paki's driving around warheads in delivery vans with a 2 man escourt in order for them to stay hidden from the USA.


----------



## pardus (Dec 30, 2014)

Take your pick...

http://www.nti.org/gsn/article/the-pentagons-secret-plans-to-secure-pakistans-nuclear-arsenal/
http://www.wired.com/2011/11/pakistan-nukes-delivery-vans/
http://www.wired.com/2011/11/pakistan-nukes-delivery-vans/

http://www.nationaljournal.com/maga...to-secure-pakistan-s-nuclear-arsenal-20111104

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...around-in-unsecured-vans/article1-765418.aspx

From googling "pakistan warheads vans"


----------



## AWP (Dec 30, 2014)

pardus said:


> From googling "pakistan warheads vans"


 
Slow down, slow down....You're supposed to start a thread asking us to find the information for you.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 1, 2015)

pardus said:


> Take your pick...
> 
> http://www.nti.org/gsn/article/the-pentagons-secret-plans-to-secure-pakistans-nuclear-arsenal/
> http://www.wired.com/2011/11/pakistan-nukes-delivery-vans/
> ...



Apologies for the delay, I've been trying to work my way through those links. Consider me educated! I didn't think they'd be that dumb but it seems I give them too much credit. I still stand by that they wouldn't give them away deliberately though.


----------



## pardus (Jan 1, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Apologies for the delay, I've been trying to work my way through those links. Consider me educated! I didn't think they'd be that dumb but it seems I give them too much credit.* I still stand by that they wouldn't give them away deliberately though*.



Agreed, though that may soon be a moot point.


----------

